# Best doggie door?



## Jennifer

I am looking for a doggie door that's built to last. 

Oro is now 22 months and 108lbs. and still has a few more pounds to go before he's fully grown. I've been waiting until he's done growing so I can get accurate measurements but he's almost there so I'm ready to begin shopping around.

I want a door without a vinyl flap -- I'd rather have something with a solid door such as this: 

Plexidor Premium Pet Doors

but, as you can see, the price is pretty high for their extra large size door. I'd assumed all the higher quality doors would be pricey so I'm prepared for that somewhat, but hoping for something a little less than this one.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ucdcrush

No ideas on high end dog doors, but if you ever want function (and durability) for cheap, you can use a piece of plywood for a flap and use a thick rubber piece to attach the flap to the door. I used that on the door leading into the garage, cost me all of $5 and it keeps the heat/cold/flies etc. out just fine.


----------



## PaddyD

What is the problem with a vinyl or rubber flap? It is my experience that the
more pieces/parts involved, the more likely to have problems.


----------



## Jennifer

I am opposed to vinyl because of the toxic chemical off-gassing. I live in the Sonoran Desert where we have several months of 110+ temperatures and just under that for 4 more months out of every year. Our back door faces full sun for the first half of the day. 

My research, however, has led me to the conclusion that a vinyl flap may be the only option for us because we have an extremely large GSD (his shoulder height alone is 27.5 inches) and two little cats that all need to use the same door. I just talked to the company that sells Plexi-Doors and found that they are dangerous for cats because of the saloon-style opening that can pinch their necks if the backtrack. 

So, on a pet door this size, I may unfortunately need to settle for vinyl. I've been calling around all over the place for rubber or silicone -- even requested a custom-made one of this type, and it seems like that won't be possible. Feeling frustrated.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

We have a pet door that was installed by invisible fence for the previous owners of our house. Scarlett is 27" at the shoulder and she zorches through the door with no problem. It is a rubbery sort of material (could be silicone I suppose) and it has a magnetic catch at the bottom so it stays shut. It's probably 4-5 inches off the floor so the dog can just step through out onto the deck. 

Check out the invisible fence brand. Invisible Fence® Brand - Pet Doors I wasn't sure we even wanted to keep it. We have a problem with bugs here in Southeastern VA, but the door is so slick...no bugs get in...only Scarlett goes in and out with ease.


----------



## Jennifer

That sounds like the one I'm now looking at from Security Boss -- MaxSeal Door Mount Pet Doors | Best Performing Pet Door for Doors

Good to know you've had a good experience with it. I'll check out the ones you linked to, too.


----------



## trophytimegundogs

*Gun Dog Door*

These are the the dog doors I use

Quality Pet Doors and Dog Doors by Gun Dog House Door Company


----------



## Jennifer

Those doors look amazing. I'm concerned however with the lack of insulation effect. How do they do for you with regard to insulation?


----------



## Jennifer

Now I am really struggling with the comparison of these two doors. I appreciate having two such awesome doors to choose from, but it's also overwhelming. The Gun Dog House door does seem to have less insulating ability than the Security Boss Max Seal, but I like that it's not vinyl. I'm also concerned that if my cats were to be weird halfway through the Gun Dog door that they'd pinch their necks if they backtracked. What to do....?


Anyone have any more feedback to offer?


----------

